

Show HN: website that lets others make decision for you - shreadedd
http://www.imodoe.com

======
phillab
Nice work. Answering should be easier though. You should be able to click
Yes/No directly next to the questions listed on
[http://www.imodoe.com/#asked_questions](http://www.imodoe.com/#asked_questions)
. This way you could quickly answer a lot of questions.

~~~
shreadedd
That's a good idea. Thanks man!

